# problems with intel video



## douglasfim (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a notebook with a processor core i3 350m, your video is integrated

I tried to install xf86-video-intel29 but gave error

the video card is this: Intel Â® Graphic Media Accelerator HD
Chipset IntelÂ® HM55  

http://www.cceinfo.com.br/index.php?IdPagina=2&Tipo=SPagina&ProdutoId=316&URL=produto-detalhe

anyone knows how to solve?


----------



## adamk (Dec 15, 2010)

It's quite possible that your GPU is not supported by the intel driver at the moment.  However, no one can tell you how to fix an error when you haven't told us what the error is.


----------



## douglasfim (Dec 15, 2010)

===> xf86-video-intel29-2.9.1 we have to wait of GEM support to get ironlake chips to work.
*** Error code 1


----------



## adamk (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright, well if you need xf86-video-intel29 then you are out of luck for the time being.

Adam


----------



## ckester (Dec 16, 2010)

So the solution, if you can call it that, is to use the vesa driver for the time being.


----------



## douglasfim (Dec 16, 2010)

how I generate xorg.conf with vesa?

`# X -configure`

I have to do next?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 16, 2010)

The handbook has a simple explanation. Probably the generated file will be with default vesa, the pertinent part of which looks something like this:


```
Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Device0"
    Driver        "vesa"
EndSection
```


----------



## Imanol (Dec 27, 2010)

You can download the driver manually, and compile it (yes it compiles) from here:

http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/driver/xf86-video-intel-2.9.1.tar.gz

extract, configure, compile

I tried it and it works, see if it supports your chipset, mine is older so I can't tell...

Remember to remove previous versions of the intel driver (if there are any)

Good Luck!


----------



## acheron (Dec 28, 2010)

See the following thread : http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-x11/2010-October/010172.html


----------



## douglasfim (Aug 21, 2011)

*update*

the *FreeBSD 9* will support ironlake?

all BSD systems are having the same problem?


----------

